
Get GitHub followers - shagunsodhani
http://githubfollowers.com/
======
detaro
Apparently github disagrees about this being ok:
[https://github.com/simplyianm/githubfollowers](https://github.com/simplyianm/githubfollowers)
is disabled

~~~
helb
Seems to be cloned at
[https://github.com/simplyianm/ghfollowers](https://github.com/simplyianm/ghfollowers).
Also, it was already posted here by the author several months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8839823)
– without any positive reactions.

------
HAL9OOO
What's the real benefit of having more followers? If they were real followers
I would understand but fake ones?

